# QLD Susan River 3 PBs



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

:twisted:


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

Great day fishing! Glad you were able to free the "big one" easily.

-Kris


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Bidad

Kerrie is showing you up! 

A good day, and not a stinker in sight.

trev


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Hey Bidad
> 
> Kerrie is showing you up!
> 
> ...


Yeah she's starting to peg a few back.
Funny thing is she posted a Trip Report a fair while back, where she stated that she didn't really care if she caught a fish or not it was all about the serenity and the scenery.
Well she had a massive drought and I teased her about the fishing gods catering to her wish, it was only after a couple of donuts that she decided that catching fish was better than the serenity :lol: She was even asking me how to appease the fishing gods :lol: 
Looks like the gods have relinquished. :lol: 
As far as the stink boats go we generally are right up in the shallows stink boats are too scared of being stranded on the flats or they travel miles away into the system.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

To bad about the bust off,sounds like it would of been a nice fish.
Good to see Ballast hook a couple off crackers,i'd love to get stuck into a few grunter that size.


----------



## richo23 (May 17, 2009)

Impressive lizzard and grunter but what is more impressive is the bend in the rod with the turtle.
Wouldn't be an ugly stick would it ?
Loved the video and commentary!
Richo.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gee , some decent fish there, well done!


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

krisvander said:


> Great day fishing! Glad you were able to free the "big one" easily.
> 
> -Kris


Yeah I didn't want to leave too much line hanging off him, so it wouldn't get caught in his flippers or whatever, pretty good result in the end



richo23 said:


> Impressive lizzard and grunter but what is more impressive is the bend in the rod with the turtle.
> Wouldn't be an ugly stick would it ?
> Loved the video and commentary!
> Richo.


The rod is a ABU Muscle Tip when I saw it at Big W I couldn't believe how similar it was to my Ugly Stik, but get this it was $25.00.
I've had 2 Graphite Rods one I busted just giving it a couple of jerks to get a lure off a snag and the other, which was working out pretty good, I busted the tip off when pulling a lure down near the tip to secure it to one of the guides spewin.  So I went back to my 27 year old Ugly Stik, but I miss the stiffness and light weight of the Graphite Rods. Still got 2 more but scared to use them :lol:



clarkey said:


> To bad about the bust off,sounds like it would of been a nice fish.
> Good to see Ballast hook a couple off crackers,i'd love to get stuck into a few grunter that size.


Went back the next day to see if what busted me off was still around.
Putting together another trip report, show you how to put a bend in an Ugly Stik without being attached to a 50lb Turtle. :lol:


----------

